# Hi everyone!



## Tyson (Sep 12, 2004)

Just a matter of minutes ago I suddenly though, wow my cat is weird there has to be an explaination for his doings! So I thought I would try to find a forum on the topics and low and behold I did!

I'm Chris and I have one cat named Tyson, he's 5 years old and is very lazy :roll: (as you can see in the pictures below) He's often referred to as a "cow-cat" because of his looks, and he's a little on the heavy side, but I love him to death, my whole family would be bored stiff without having him around to do the crazy things he does.

Well thought I would introduce myself, see you all around the forum!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Chris and Tyson! Welcome to the forum! Cute kitty!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Chris, and welcome to the forum. Tyson is adorable!


----------



## Tinx (Sep 12, 2004)

hi there. i just got a new cat named Tyson!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Whew, when I saw the name "Tyson", it was like deja vu, all over again... <wink> Go figger, two Tysons in one day. Only on the Cat Forum!

Welcome, Chris!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Chris. I gotta say that one of my bf's friends wife is obsessed with cows and I was thinking they should get a cat like yours with spots, he's so cute! :lol:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

What a cutie!!! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love the tummy picture! A very big welcome to you and our second Tyson!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

He's a cutie! Welcome!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums  Tyson's adorable


----------

